# Bill Phillips Interviews Mike Mentzer



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2012)

*Bill Phillips Interviews Mike Mentzer*

*Part I*

Bill Phillips Interviews Mike Mentzer - Part I - YouTube

*Part II*

Bill Phillips Interviews Mike Mentzer - Part II - YouTube

*Part III*
Bill Phillips Interviews Mike Mentzer - Part III - YouTube

*Part IV*
Bill Phillips Interviews Mike Menzer - Part IV (Last Part) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you, Prince. Listening now!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2012)

*L-R:* Ray, Mike Mentzer (Younger brother Ray was AAU Mr. America while Mike was an IFBB Mr. America.)





















Mike scoring 300 in Acapulco!


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 26, 2012)

This was a good reminder...

I LOVED Mike (Never met him) but have always been a fan of his H.I.T. prins

but I HATE Bill (Have met him and he is alittle fucking prick) Fuck you and your fag brother...

What Mike really wanted to say was this "The only way you will win a IFBB show is to suck a few dicks and you better start weeks before the show"


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> This was a good reminder...
> 
> I LOVED Mike (Never met him) but have always been a fan of his H.I.T. prins (snip)



Met Ray at the Ephrata Rec Center where he was appearing to talk with members and sign autographs.

Saw Mike train at the Lancaster Health Spa, but never had the nerve to approach him. Bah!


----------



## domsriltz123 (May 2, 2012)

What Mike really wanted to say was this "The only way you will win a  IFBB show is to suck a few dicks and you better start weeks before the  show"


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

In the 80's lol.. I saw Mike making a shake out of wheat grass and whole milk out of his car (where he lived)! It was shocking to see. I've seen a SHIT LOAD of people living out of their cars to "live" and train at Gold's Venice.


----------

